# Something to think about



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An old friend posted this on my facebook


You find this with all revolutions , they don't change the system, they just transfer it to themselves. It's not a matter of wanting to be rid of corruption, it's usually that they want to be in charge of it.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

True. And and without Evolution, revolution is pointless.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> An old friend posted this on my facebook
> 
> 
> You find this with all revolutions , they don't change the system, they just transfer it to themselves. It's not a matter of wanting to be rid of corruption, it's usually that they want to be in charge of it.


Must admit, this has been on my mind, I think it's just to tempting, many start off with good intentions, but are drawn into corruption, and we've seen all these figures billions, can you imagine, having free access to that, it's mind blowing.
Bat


----------

